# A few pics of Ray's MTB Park, Cleveland.



## Rubber Side Down (Jun 7, 2004)

We had a crew over at Ray's indoor park in Cleveland a few weeks ago and here are a few pics. Ray and company really did a great job incorporating some interesting and challenging stunts in his park. They offer everything from beginner teeters and log rides to very challenging balancing-act type stuff. 

I really dig the skinnies and banked sections and there plenty of both. What a great time we had!
These are some of the highlights: Double teeter, huge wall ride, sliding bridge, 90 degree pivoting teeter, extremly skinny & high ladders, and some nice box jumps. 

go there, have fun! And no, I don't work for Ray, we just had a great time. 

1. "expert" section
2. Sport section-cloverleaf
3. banked turn & Rockgarden
4. Double Teeter
5. need faster film!


----------



## Rubber Side Down (Jun 7, 2004)

couple more
by the way, sorry the picture quality isn't great. I had to shrink these way down and my photo editing software at work is junk.

1. Backside of banked turn
2. High on the wall
3. so many choices! 
4. skinny 1
5. skinny 2
6. sliding bridge


----------



## Rubber Side Down (Jun 7, 2004)

Last one, a sliding bridge. You ride on and have to trackstand (or cheat with the handrails) and wait for it to slide down to the landing. pretty cool.


----------



## RMXtreem (Oct 16, 2004)

wow, wish we had an indoor park like that. nice pics man. does he charge you to ride there?


----------



## Rubber Side Down (Jun 7, 2004)

I think it was $15 for the whole day, but considering we rode from 10:30 am - 8:30 pm it is worth every dollar in my opinion.

http://www.raysmtb.com/


----------



## Trailer Rails (Aug 20, 2004)

Has that place been crowed? I was thinking about going up there but I afraid it would be pretty crowed on the weekends.


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2004)

I'm the guy wearing the red shirt holding the camera. It was not crowded at all and it was the second weekend it was open! We went on Saturday, so if any day it should be the crowded on. We had an absolute blast! Highly recommended. But if you want to hit the big drop, hope you have a beefy wheel  I saw a guy taco his xc rim off of it hehe

-matt


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

man that looks like fun...in the light of big bear getting closed to a lawsuit...those stunts look very close together if you fall off the "trail"...you might step on another line and hurt yourself....that would suck if one person ruined it for everyone else. Nice pics


----------



## Trailer Rails (Aug 20, 2004)

What is the "big drop"? I am not worried about my bike breaking, What is the biggest thing they have there? Everything there seems to low altitude skinnies. It looked like the skinniest thing there was 4" wide, is there anything skinnier?TIA


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2004)

Well the big drop really is pretty small actually. maybe 6.5 feet tall. yea I think that 4" is as skinny as it gets. but tons of fun for satisfying your riding cravings during the winter 

-matt


----------



## madmax (Mar 31, 2004)

those are awesome, that wall ride looks like sooooooooooo much fun.


----------



## Rubber Side Down (Jun 7, 2004)

Yeah the drop isn't huge, and the landing angle is a bit shallow, but still fun. I didn't hit the big one but wen't huge off the 4+ footer several times  

Plenty of 2x4's to ride, so I guess technically the skinniest thing there is 3.5 inches.. but really who needs skinnier than that? Most of the skinnies were pretty challenging though b/c there wasn't much room to line up both wheels before you hit them, plus most were sloping up or down, not just flat.

and yeah that wall ride is in fact Soooooo much fun.. I couldn't stop riding it


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2004)

Yea you stuck most of those friggin skinnies. My bike isn't exactly setup for finese riding hehe but I was happy with how it handled for the most part  Next time we go back, I'll nail them all MUHAHAHAHAHA!!!

-matt


----------



## Dairy_dude (Nov 2, 2004)

Oh man i love that huge berm!!!


----------



## zjchaser (Aug 23, 2004)

that place looks like a total blast. wish we had something like that here. is there a slope to that rock garden or is it flat and is any of it setup to carry speed through or is it all pretty slow stunt stuff.


----------



## StinkyOne (Jan 19, 2004)

Off Topic--Hey AJ how did the video footage from Sat turn out. Anything worth looking at?


----------



## zjchaser (Aug 23, 2004)

havn't had a chance to edit or even look at it yet...finals are this week and I'm in the middle of a job transition right now working both companies so finding time is a PITA right now. If I can get the camera from Nick today I might work on it a bit tonight taking a break from studying


----------



## CanadianHooligan (Jul 8, 2004)

Thats awesome.Is it all slow and technical or do you actually carry speed,caus if you do if you wiped youd probably hit another stunt and really get hurt.


----------



## Axis (Mar 11, 2004)

CanadianHooligan said:


> Thats awesome.Is it all slow and technical or do you actually carry speed,caus if you do if you wiped you probably hit another stunt and really get hurt.


The rock gardens are VERY hard because you HAVE to pedal to keep momentum.... even with the DC shiver I have to struggle to get through them but let me tell you that I am getting a great workout with my 45 lbs. bike. This is something I am very grateful for becuase I like DH and live in Cleveland... snow city with no real mountains close by so I am used to getting fat in the winter and not riding at all.

Ray if you are reading this THANK YOU! I would even pay double next year.


----------



## freerider167 (Dec 2, 2004)

if i had a car and old enghof to drive, i'd already be driving to to go ride there. too bad my bike is in the shop. and i still need a Fr Bike and not old enghof to drive, o well. jsut have to do it in the snow.


----------



## BJ- (Jan 28, 2004)

thats really nice...

(ill admit id feel like a bit of an idiot riding indoors)


----------



## psycowpath (Dec 14, 2004)

Say a guy was going to drive all the way from Omaha to ride there, what would be th ideal bike setup for riding there? My buddy is from the Cleveland area and we have been following this place closely. Looks like an absolute blast!! Do they have concessions available there or is it B.Y.O.Grub? 
www.nebraskacycling.org


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2004)

For the guy asking if it was slow or fast..it's def slow on the expert section. There are some parts of the stunts when you can get some speed on the expert but its mostly slow going. The beginner and sport sections you can go much faster on.

dang omaha??? Long drive man! There are no concessions there, so yea bring your own food. We ordered the pizza from the place that advertised on the walls by the tables and I'd recommend against it. It was the greasiest pizza I've ever had in my life. Slid out just as easy as it slid in 

-matt

EDIT: The ideal bike is probably a hardtail with a 4" or similar travel front fork. There really is NO need for a dualy there except for soaking up the harsh landing form the drop


----------



## Axis (Mar 11, 2004)

AZONICsteelheadFREERIDER said:


> For the guy asking if it was slow or fast..it's def slow on the expert section. There are some parts of the stunts when you can get some speed on the expert but its mostly slow going. The beginner and sport sections you can go much faster on.
> 
> dang omaha??? Long drive man! There are no concessions there, so yea bring your own food. We ordered the pizza from the place that advertised on the walls by the tables and I'd recommend against it. It was the greasiest pizza I've ever had in my life. Slid out just as easy as it slid in
> 
> ...


True man. Most ride HT's there. As far as the drops go I rode my Bullit with DC forks off of the biggest one (5' to 6') and also a DJ ht with 3.5" travel fork... the HT was just fine.


----------



## hardcore newbie (Nov 6, 2004)

nice!!!!!


----------



## East Coast Bender (Nov 25, 2004)

that place looks really awesome, if only they turned the abandoned school in our town into something like that, too bad the rich people would sue if someone even got a scratch


----------



## BikeKilla (Apr 4, 2004)

*he skinnies are tough...*



Trailer Rails said:


> What is the "big drop"? I am not worried about my bike breaking, What is the biggest thing they have there? Everything there seems to low altitude skinnies. It looked like the skinniest thing there was 4" wide, is there anything skinnier?TIA


There's one skinny that's about 5 feet in the air and is around a corner and starts off going up and finishes off going down. You have to put your front wheel on one skinny, and your rear on the other. I rode with some pretty good riders (10 of us) and the best rider took all day to do it once. He had to hop the rear end over three times to get around it.
With the drops, you have to remember, you have to worry about lawsuits. Still the 6 footer was enough to scare me off riding a Blur. The guy I was riding with bottomed out his 7x7 inch (or so) Ellsworth Joker..

Dan


----------

